
Canal Defence Light - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_Defence_Light
======
arethuza
The UK was very fond of making specialised of tanks in WW2 - notably "Hobart's
Funnies":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobart's_Funnies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobart's_Funnies)

The Soviets also used searchlights to dazzle enemies during attacks -
particularly that attack on Seelow Heights:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Seelow_Heights](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Seelow_Heights)

------
argumentum
"The idea is credited to a _Greek citizen_ , Marcel Mitzakis, who devised the
system for the de Thoren Syndicate in the 1930s; they were advised by J F C
Fuller."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archimedes#Heat_ray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archimedes#Heat_ray)

Putting his heritage to good use it seems :)

------
kitd
I remember seeing one of these at the Tank Museum in Dorset, UK. If you're in
the area, it's worth a visit. The weird contraptions mounted on some WW2 tanks
must be seen to be believed.

~~~
swang
According to Wikipedia, you saw the only one in existence with its original
tank model/structure.

------
ceejayoz
Can't imagine driving one of these into battle. Seems like it'd be a giant
"shoot me first!" announcement.

~~~
hopeless
I thought that too but, if it's too bright to look at, you can't hit it. Or
maybe you have retreat beyond your weapons effective range just so you aim at
it.

Though I'm sure the enemy would have eventually found some welding glass or
even oil-smeared glass

~~~
creshal
> Though I'm sure the enemy would have eventually found some welding glass or
> even oil-smeared glass

You don't exactly carry either for an amphibious assault. And once beaten
back, there likely wouldn't be a second attempt.

------
rgbrgb
"Curiously, the actual use of the system resembled its name, which was
intended to be spurious."

Names are important.

------
Avalaxy
So why is it no longer in use? Seems to me that emitting an extremely bright
flashing light is a great way to disorientate enemy infantry in close quarter
combat scenarios.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
Blinding flashes of light are widely used by infantry forces of several
states, including the US, in the form of flashbangs[1]. They are much smaller
and cheaper than a searchlight system mounted on a tank, and being deployed as
a hand grenade allows their use indoors.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stun_grenade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stun_grenade)

~~~
Avalaxy
I'm aware. I was specifically talking about vehicles, but I see that I didn't
include that information in my previous post. I think with present day
technology the lights could be a lot smaller than searchlights no?

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
I think now the preference is to use night vision, IR sensors or the like and
remain as concealed as possible.

